# Skinny wake up call.



## CuriousTegu760 (Jan 18, 2009)

Well the other day I was misting my cage and moving some of the mulch around when I ran into my tegu. She came out really fast and was huffing and puffing trying to look big lol. To get to the point, I notices she lost quite a bit of weight. She was hibernating and the lights were on for 6 hours a day so I'm not sure if that had anything to do with it. My question is should I keep here up? I don't want her to go back down and wake up even skinnier. I gave her some roaches yesterday she ate three and some black berries. I woke her up again today and she ate one roach. I also want to ask if she did go back down, how much long would she sleep? What time do Arg black and white tegus start waking up?


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm not to sure about this one. Bobby or someone will surely know.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like she was way too warm, the lights should have been off, that would help in keeping the temps cooler.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ya I got like a month ago and I wasn't sure if she was hibernation or not so i had lights on for 6 hours through out the day just case she came out when I'm at school. 

Also today she woke up by herself around 12. And ate one roach too. 

So Bobby should I just keep her awake or let her goo back to sleep?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 19, 2009)

Our big male Red woke up today for the first time in over a month. He looks good. Gave him a long bath, offered a little food, he walked around a little and passed out. I guess we'll see him again next month!!


----------

